# what do you see when you close your eyes?



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

well....go on.
this should be interesting.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

nothing :lol:


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

hehe 

the reason i ask is when i was young i used to see things when i close my eyes, cant remember exactly what...like shapes,patterns, and i could imagine things very clearly with my minds eye or something.

but now when i close me eyes, i can see like electric style patterns, and when im tired, i can almost start making things appear again, but when i get close, something clicks, and i cant access it properly, and it goes back to dark,browny,electric style patterns.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

love
beauty
happiness


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> love
> beauty
> happiness


you see love, beauty and happiness?

what does love beauty and happiness look like?lol, i think youve took what ive asked in an objectivary way, which is all good.
do you not see things like patterns, dark static, shapes, colours?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ahah yes i know. i see red. the only time i see patterns is when i stare out a window for a while and can see it when i close my eyes.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I only see things when i look into the sun with my eyes closed, its a whole trip than.
My minds eye is very bad also compared when i was younger.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

its soo annoying isnt it?
its like im lacking brain functions that could make things much easier, and much more interesting and more compelling.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I don`t care, my brain is to fucked up to give a damn about that.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

what i see is a dark abyss of nothingness. my mind senses a very lost person... someone who use to be, but is no longer inside of me.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

if you guys close your eyes and try to focus with your minds eye are you able to and if so what do you see?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i see stars, kinda like the screensaver "COMINATCHA". the only difference is they are very colorful stars, but it totally makes me think of flying through space at warp speed.


----------



## man63 (Jan 26, 2010)

I see tons of fluorescent colors in the form of shapes and patterns, shifting through my vision like waves. I've always seen this, and I've always wondered if everyone else saw the same.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Seriously?
Are we not meant to see like a carpet texture, patterns, colours and lights?
Because I always assumed that's just how it was for everyone&#8230;
Well shit. I know I hallucinate occasionally and see things move a lot, but&#8230;

:/


----------



## Floating Tears (Jul 27, 2009)

Excellent question. Yes I also have patterns, colours and lights when I close my eyes. They aren't controlled by day dreaming either (im fully aware of my surroundings) although I can focus on changing them.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

i get afraid a lot when i close my eyes because of DR, i feel as if reality is disappearing, dissolving. but when i do, i see some green sparks.


----------



## paperskeleton (Feb 7, 2010)

I think it depends on what I was looking at before hand. Staring at my computer and then closing my eyes results in an after image of the screen.
Looking elsewhere, at my wall, and closing my eyes results in flashes of light, bars and flecks of color.

I'm pretty sure what most of you are seeing is a result of stimulation of the retina. Image burn-in occurs when very bright objects lie in one's field of vision. Likewise, physical stimulation of the retina (by closing and rubbing your eyes,) will show lots of different colors and lights.
This is all related to persistence of vision, which is what makes animation and cinema possible.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

I normally see what I can only describe as dark "white noise." Or dark static motions.


----------



## Coraline (Apr 13, 2010)

NumbNeo said:


> well....go on.
> this should be interesting.


this may be a little late







but i'll give it a go!

a year ago when i closed my eyes it was like dreaming without sound. I would visually see people and places and whatever (like a dream!) on the back of my eyelids. I'd sit with my eyes closed and it was very relaxing.

now days i use staring at my eyelids to help me go to sleep. it starts off as colors and turns to shapes and tunnels then eventually characters and i fall to sleep.


----------

